# Creature of habit?



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Man, the stuff you read on the internet can be poison. I am guilty of constantly Googling things and then getting way too riled up or concerned about something that's actually pretty trivial or simple.

Who knows if it's that simple? It would be great if it was, though, wouldn't it? I guess time will tell if it really was the raised bowl all along.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

fingers crossed that it is as simple as that....


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Yay Hurley! 

And I know... when I was looking for the best dog food... HALF the people said it was good for dogs and HALF say it's bad. WITH ALL THE FOOD OUT THERE. And then the tennis ball stuff. Max likes to pull the fuzz off, and Mojo likes to stuff as many into his mouth as possible. Uh, yeah, I'm a nervous wreck between both of them. 

I spread their kibble on a cookie sheet for them. It really does slow them both down, and there's less coughing up dry kibble when they're finished. Sure, the cookie sheets don't look pretty, or have their name on it... but maybe one day.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm glad you may have found a solution. I use raised bowls...I thought they were better...didn't know that they'd now been found not to be. ? Hmm...I'll need to ask my Vet about it.


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

Hmmm very odd, I had to split Hurleys zinc dose into 3 instead of two, hoping that would help his issues. I have had to hand feed him the snack the last few days... today I put it in the raised bowl, he gobbled it up, and took his zinc without fighting me.....
Oh please let this be the beginning of him feeling well again...............


Thanks all,

Julie

P.S. Paula, I think there was even something on here about raised bowls recently too...I will have to do a search.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

There are some people that say raised bowls cause bloat and some that say they dont. When Beau had bloat he did not have a raised bowl. His was caused from stress of being at the vet all day having tests done on his seizures. He drank alot of water really fast. 
I think the bloat has more to do with how fast they eat or drink. 

Hope this solves Hurley's problem with not eating. Sometimes the easiest answers are right in front of us.


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

He ate all of his dinner with no problems too... that stinker. If this continues for a couple of days, I will know for sure that was the problem. Geesh you just never know with these guys LOL.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I was hoping he ate all of his dinner tonight! What good news! I hope he is on the road to recovery.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Julie, fingers crossed that Hurley's problem was as simple as wanting the raised bowl! Taking his zinc without fuss is fabulous!


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

Wow!! That would be awesome if his raised bowl solved his "issues". Good boy, Hurley!


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

Ate all day today out of his raised bowl... he did turn his nose up at breakfast at first, but he tends to be a lounger some mornings LOL. I hope this continues... but what a dumb reason not to eat.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I think I remember Hurley as the bunny eater?????
I hope this is the answer to his problems.
I didn't know "they" changed "their" minds abut the raised bowls. I changed my Golden's food after tooooo much internetting and almost killed him this week. I just read Beaushel's post and thought OMG! _He drank alot of water really fast._ and got bloat??? What else don't I know and what else will I get wrong?
good thoughts an dprayers coming Hurley's way.


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

Yup Hurley is the bunny gulper...

He has been eating all week now - silly boy, I wish he could have just told me what he wanted.

I hope Copper is feeling better, I have been praying for him.

Maybe you and I should make a pact - no more reading stuff on the net...it's gonna kill us. We try so hard to do what is best for them, but sometimes I think we try too hard...The way I am going to look at it is... I raised 3 children and 10 dogs without 
an internet connection - they all survived just fine LOL.

blessings,

Julie


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks for the prayers for Copper. We needed them.

So good old Hurley will just gulp a bunny, but his food must be at just the right level? Is he a diva? I have a mare who is a diva - saddle blanket must have no wrinkles, sweat must NOT run down her back etc. I thought it was a girl thing.

Glad the return to the raised bowl is working. Such a silly thing to us, but obviously important to him. I hope he keeps on eating and feeling good.

Yep, I have to be more careful with the internetting.........


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

_We have been through multiple wormings, etc.... nothing has seemed to work. Bland diet, senior kibble, lite kibble....For a time we thought he was eating too many apples, and that may have contributed to his difficulties but...I pulled out his raised bowl last night after dinner - he looked at me with such anticipation and excitement. I just gave him water, and put a couple of treats in his dish._
Just wonderful. I can just imagine his face.


----------

